# Best place to buy a rabbit?



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

My niece has wanted a rabbit for ages, and we're looking at the best place to get one for her from, we want to buy a dutch rabbit, pref young, neutered, and indoor only. We are going to look at rescue's but also at Breeder's. Any recommendation's?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Always go for a rescue. Dutch are quite common so most rescues have at least one at any time. Any rescue rabbit will be neutered and any rabbit can be house trained once they've been neutered. Sometimes rescues will get a mum and litter of babies so getting a young rabbit from a rescue is quite easy too.

Where abouts are you? We may be able to name a good rescue near you to have a look at.


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Try and rescue if you can,there are so many rabbits in rescues that all need loving homes. They would then be vaccinated and neutered. All rescues I know of will only allow them to go in pairs as rabbits are very sociable and should never be on their own. Although I would consider getting a rabbit for a youngster very carefully as they can live for 10 years so ïts a massive commitment if the adults around don't particularly want to end up looking after a rabbit for years when it was originally bought for child.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

malibu said:


> My niece has wanted a rabbit for ages, and we're looking at the best place to get one for her from, we want to buy a dutch rabbit, pref young, neutered, and indoor only. We are going to look at rescue's but also at Breeder's. Any recommendation's?


Rescues should be your first point of call, and realistically that is the only way you'll get a rabbit that is already neutered. I have two Dutch rabbits, one from Notcutts (oh the shame!) who is an absolutely amazing rabbit, very friendly and loves human company. My other Dutch is from a very well known breeder in the Derby area however the rabbit has a neurological problem which wasn't disclosed at time of purchase, and she is a very nervous little girl.

For that reason I would only buy from a breeder who reared rabbits in a home environment from now on, and then only if I couldn't find a suitable rabbit in rescue.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

can i ask which breeder it is in derby? i took on a mother and her 3 babies to save them being PTS from a breeder in derby, 2 of the babies had major dental issues 1 almost died his mouth was that infected the teeth had peirced his jaw in atleast 3 places, and the third (who was also miss sexed) had neurological issues and died fitting and screaming in my arms at 3.5 months old.
i knew about the dental issues before i took them on, but not the neurological issues, they were all going to be PTS to clear up the mess, luckily i heard about them though, and managed to get them here

as to the OP
rescue is deffinatly the way to go, that is the only real way you will get ann already neutered rabbit, and with over 35,000 rabbits in rescue in the UK at any given time, rescue really is the way to go.
they will already be neutered and vaccinated, the rescue will also have a good idea on their temperaments too

also i noticed you have only mentioned A rabbit, rabbits are very social creatures and thrive in company of their own kind, it is always better to get 2 or more.
rescue rabbits will already be bonded (or can be bonded for you) to save you the stress of doing so your self


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

malibu said:


> My niece has wanted a rabbit for ages, and we're looking at the best place to get one for her from, we want to buy a dutch rabbit, pref young, neutered, and indoor only. We are going to look at rescue's but also at Breeder's. Any recommendation's?


Definatly a rescue, as you know that is always recommended on the cat page when people ask there and its the same here. There are around 35,000 in the UK alone waiting for a home of their own  
How old is your niece? Rabbits are not great childrens pets to be honest so may be something to consider further if she is quite young.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

I also say go for rescue, no breeder neuters their rabbits before they leave so rescue is the only way to go if you want a bun already done 

Please don't just get one rabbit, they really do get on much better in a pair or groups, there is nothing better than seeing a bunny bundle


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I also say go for rescue, no breeder neuters their rabbits before they leave so rescue is the only way to go if you want a bun already done
> 
> Please don't just get one rabbit, they really do get on much better in a pair or groups, there is nothing better than seeing a bunny bundle


"A bunny bundle" what a cute expression. I hope my bunnies "bundle" again when they're back together


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Definatly a rescue, as you know that is always recommended on the cat page when people ask there and its the same here. There are around 35,000 in the UK alone waiting for a home of their own
> How old is your niece? Rabbits are not great childrens pets to be honest so may be something to consider further if she is quite young.


She's 11 years old


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Ah right, I think thats a good age.
Defo try a rescue. They often have pairs already bonded which would be a brilliant option. Let us know how she gets on


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

11 to me still seems a bit young to take full sole responsibility of a rabbit.
will her parents be willing to do the cleaning out and other such tedius chores? is she also aware that rabbits are not cuddly critters? they like attention on their own level, on their own terms, and can get very scared (prey instincts) when we try to pick them up, and can kick out and scratch.
they also need worming every 6 months for 28 days at a time (which can be a pain in the bum even for us with lots of experiance getting rabbits to take nasty tasting things!) which i dont think most 11 year olds would be able to managed, would her parents do this for her?
they also need 3 x vaccinations a year


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I echo what everyone else has said.

Just to add - I think the key thing here is that the parents are also clued up about caring for a rabbit and are willing and able to support its care 100%. 11 is old enough to take some responsibility and start learning about how to care for an animal, but she obviously won't be able to do everything herself.

I only ended up with my rabbit because my then-15yr old stepdaughter bought one from a pet shop, but then struggled to care for it properly by herself and her mum didn't want to know. Said rabbit has now taken over half of our garden ;-) but I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah they know how much work goes into looking after rabbit's as they have had them in the past, the last one was a rescue rabbit who passed away last year, she has wanted another since but they we're not ready as they we're living with my sister in law's mum whilst now they are in their own home.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

where are you based? prehaps we can recommend somewhere good to take her for a look initially


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

We're in Bulford, they are coming down tomorrow until the weekend


----------

